# Marvel Mystery Oil?



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I like it, use it in my "old" trucks. It seems to help smooth running. My son says it's just solvent, nothing to see here....

I will add, I also like Alka Seltzer!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

When I as in high school, I had a '72 IH pickup that had sticky valves. Used it to free them up, seemed to work.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have used it a lot. Some new rubber gaskets don't like it much though.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Dad always used the stuff couple times a year in the gas on the old farmalls never seen that it hurt anything . Maybe a gimmick but never caused any problems here .


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

The supposed composition of Marvel Mystery oil

According to an NTSB post aircraft accident investigation published in 2003, a Marvel Mystery Oil sample tested was composed of 74 percent mineral oil, 25 percent stoddard solvent, and 1 percent lard.[3]

According to the company's 2015 safety data sheet:[7]


Petroleum Distillates (Hydrotreated Heavy Naphthenic) also known as mineral oil 60-100%[7]
Petroleum Distillates (Stoddard Solvent) also known as white spirit 10-30%[7]
Tricresyl phosphate 0.1-1.0%[7]
Ortho Dichlorobenzene 0.1-1.0%[7]
Para Dichlorobenzene <0.1%[7]


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Never have ran it in equipment but run it in the airplane gas every couple tanks. Keeps the valves clean and running smooth. It's should work just as good in equipment engines.


----------

